# Glocks Are Great



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I picked up a Glock 19 a couple of days ago and this is my first glock, and all I can say is I see why these guns are so popular everything and I mean everything about this gun is Great. I know not everyone is a glock type of person but I must say I am all for the Glocks. So if anyone wants to talk glocks feel free to reply on this thread as me being a new glock owner i would love to hear info on this great gun.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

you are 100% correct. i have a glock 30, 29, 26, and two 27's one with a crimson trace laser. some have a lot of miles on them and never had any kind of problem. also their office in smyrna ga. is very helpful if you call with a question or request a catalog. if you fish around you tube under hickock 45, he does a lot of shooting with many different glocks.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

*I love mine. *

I own 2 in 357SIG, an EDC 31G4 (with Glock taclite & lasersight) and a 32G3 (with Glock taclite) for home defense. I've gone thru Glocks in .40S&W, .45GAP, and 10mm, and the 357SIGs I'm keeping.

I love the simplicity and reliability of Glocks.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice Glocks you got there, very nice:mrgreen: thanks for the replies good to see that people share the same love for these fine guns.


----------



## Puppage (Aug 11, 2011)

I am thinking of getting the 17 or 19 this weekend.....but I am a little concerned with all the stuff I hear about the brass coming back in your face. I have read that people change the extractors to a #3 but when I buy a brand new gun, the last thing I want to do is start swapping parts out to make them perform properly when they should do so right outta the box.
Am I overreacting? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Why do you think a lot of other gun company's copied the Glock? 
It is a great gun! I have the model 21 with a LOT of miles on it,,,and NO problems..


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

About 5 months ago I got my first Glock, mod 19 I was a long time deciding whether or not to buy a Glock. It is the only plastic gun I own and I have learned to like everything about it. It shoots very well and functions perfectly with what ever I feed it. Occasionaly it will bounce an empty off my hat, That don't bother me. They are good guns. Dependability and accuracy is what counts


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have 2 Gen3 G19's. One is the perfect EDC while the other ejects brass to my forehead at least once per mag. 
The one with bad ejection is at Glock now for the second time, hopefully it will get repaired this time.
I do like Glocks and this is the first time I have needed Glocks customer service.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Gen 4 17 (My nightstand gun) and a Gen 3 21. I like them both a lot.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

jeffreybehr said:


> I own 2 in 357SIG, an EDC 31G4 (with Glock taclite & lasersight) and a 32G3 (with Glock taclite) for home defense. I've gone thru Glocks in .40S&W, .45GAP, and 10mm, and the 357SIGs I'm keeping.
> 
> I love the simplicity and reliability of Glocks.


Nice looking guns....where did you get the lights?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

They're from Glock.....


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I really like the way the Glock 26, 19, and 17 are basically the same gun of different heights and lengths. This means that my Glock 26 is a very small CCW piece that has the same durability and reliability of any glock. It also accepts any of the magazines used by the three. You can carry a flush 10 round magazine with a 17 for backup if you choose. I also think the Glock 26 is one of the easiest little guns to shoot accurately at longer ranges. I only have one Glock, but I may have to get more


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Glocks are nice indeed.

RCG


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I wanted a Glock 17 until I held it....felt cheap. I know they are great guns don't get me wrong....not a Glock hater....it just felt cheap. Went with the Ruger.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

RugerP95 said:


> I wanted a Glock 17 until I held it....felt cheap. I know they are great guns don't get me wrong....not a Glock hater....it just felt cheap. Went with the Ruger.


Ruger makes some really good guns and I own a couple. However, I believe that some who think the Glock design feels cheap may just have that reaction to the simplicity of the Glock. The Glock design is a very simple / plain design that some interpet as being cheap. It's actually more expensive than most Rugers and its reliability and durability have become legendary. Many just dont like the looks of the Glock or have a hard time with the angle of the grip. The Glock's light weight simplicity is actually a strength, but for some folks it just doesn't feel right. There are many good guns out there and Glocks are not for everyone, but if you are the type, you will love the Glock design. I use to think they were pretty good guns until I bought my G26 and shot it, and now I want another one. Maybe a Glock 21, Glock 19, or Glock 23


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

jdw68 said:


> Ruger makes some really good guns and I own a couple. However, I believe that some who think the Glock design feels cheap may just have that reaction to the simplicity of the Glock. The Glock design is a very simple / plain design that some interpet as being cheap. It's actually more expensive than most Rugers and its reliability and durability have become legendary. Many just dont like the looks of the Glock or have a hard time with the angle of the grip. The Glock's light weight simplicity is actually a strength, but for some folks it just doesn't feel right. There are many good guns out there and Glocks are not for everyone, but if you are the type, you will love the Glock design. I use to think they were pretty good guns until I bought my G26 and shot it, and now I want another one. Maybe a Glock 21, Glock 19, or Glock 23


I think because it was so light....I equated that with cheap....just like the feel of the Ruger in my hand. Again...I am not dogging the Glock...just not for me.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

RugerP95 said:


> I think because it was so light....I equated that with cheap....just like the feel of the Ruger in my hand. Again...I am not dogging the Glock...just not for me.


I could tell you were not dogging the Glock. The Glock being "light" is one of the factors I listed that some people find feels cheap. You are not alone, cause many people feel the same way. Some people also don't like the looks or the grip angle. That's cool and probably why so many choices on the market.


----------

